# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تناقض معدل در موقع ثبتنام

## مرتضا

سلام
من معدل کتبی نهایی که سنجش برام زده بود یک صدم بیشتر از معدل کتبی اصلیم بود و اینکه موقعی فرمارو پر میکرد شماره داوطلبیم رو ننوشتم چون اموزش برای فرم تایید اصالت مدارک بهم گفت شماره داوطلبی لازم نیست و منم برای فرم تناقض معدل هم به همین منوال کار کردم 
الان بنظرتون مشکلی پیش میاد؟
پیام نور هستم

----------

